# Hornwort woes



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my hornwort in my fry tank has decided to shed.
I am wondering if it is not getting enough nutrients since I removed the adult fish. it is a 5 gallon tank and had 6 adult platies that have been removed to make way for 9 fry.
Original hornwort plant was bought about 9 years ago and has been very vigorous since except for this tank!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes,i would say it needs more food....and nitrogen as well.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

hornwort also likes hard water, check for a pH crash when it sheds and check for algae or duckweed blocking its light. But sometimes I can't figure it out and just have to start over with some from another tank. I also do a huge water change since siphoning is the only way to get all the shed needles. That may be enough to replace whatever its used up in the water.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i tried to grow duck weed but it died.like,how the heck can i kill duck weed!?!?!?!!!people say it is harder to kill than roaches.


----------

